# toallita



## DieGales

Hola 
Estoy traduciendo unos textos de artículos de bebe y necesito saber cúal es la palabra usada en Portugués para las toallitas que se utilizan para limpiarles al cambiarles el pañal.
Yo había pensado "toalhinha", pero no sé si es correcto.
Boa tarde e muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Vanda

Ai, Dies, se for para trocar fraldas, acho que é toalhinha mesmo. Para limpar a boca é babador.


----------



## dexterciyo

Talvez _toalhete_.


----------



## DieGales

Realmente eu acho que já ouví as duas, agora é só escolher uma delas.
Muito obrigado


----------



## joaosilva

En Portugal se dice *toalhita(s)*. Lo puedes verificar en cualquier página web de cualquier marca de pañales


----------



## DieGales

Olá Joaosilva
Muito obrigado


----------



## Fanaya

_Toalhitas húmidas_ también se utiliza.


----------



## Audie

Se são aquelas feitas de TNT, penso, como Vanda, que no Brasil são chamadas de '_toalhinhas umedecidas' _ou _'lenços/lencinhos umedecidos'

_EDIÇÃO_: _Parece que há uma diferença (talvez de tamanho também) entre '_lenços umedecidos_' e '_toalhinhas umedecidas'_. Parece que estas não são feitas de TNT, parece que são mais macias.


----------



## joaosilva

Audierunt said:


> Se são aquelas feitas de TNT, penso, como Vanda, que no Brasil são chamadas de '_toalhinhas umedecidas' _ou _'lenços/lencinhos umedecidos'_



TNT?? trinitrotolueno?? Levas muito a sério o 'Limpar a criança'


----------



## Audie

joaosilva said:


> TNT?? trinitrotolueno?? Levas muito a sério o 'Limpar a criança'


. Que sigla, então, os portugueses usam para para _Tecido Não Tecido_?


----------



## anaczz

TNT = Tecido não tecido




joaosilva said:


> TNT?? trinitrotolueno?? Levas muito a sério o 'Limpar a criança'


 Um trocadilho não tão evidente no Brasil. Em Portugal usam "limpar" com o sentido de matar, desaparecer com alguém.


----------



## joaosilva

Audierunt said:


> . Que sigla, então, os portugueses usam para para _Tecido Não Tecido_?




Ah, tá bem... Eu pelo sim pelo não não usaria TNT para o Tecido não tecido... e recomendaria não o usar... da mesma maneira que não me pareceria bem o uso de outras siglas amplamente reconhecidas para outros significados: ADN, DNA, HIV, ONU...


----------



## Audie

joaosilva said:


> Ah, tá bem... Eu pelo sim pelo não não usaria TNT para o Tecido não tecido... e recomendaria não o usar... da mesma maneira que não me pareceria bem o uso de outras siglas amplamente reconhecidas para outros significados: ADN, DNA, HIV, ONU...


Também preferiria que não fosse essa a sigla, mas me parece que ja está bem difundida. Dando uma olhadinha por aí, vi que os portugueses também a estão utilizando. 
Por favor, João, não me vá esquecer disso quando alguém lhe pedir '_João, joga aí aquele saquinho de TNT!_'


----------



## joaosilva

Audierunt said:


> Também preferiria que não fosse essa a sigla, mas me parece que ja está bem difundida. Dando uma olhadinha por aí, vi que os portugueses também a estão utilizando.
> Por favor, João, não me vá esquecer disso quando alguém lhe pedir '_João, joga aí aquele saquinho de TNT!_'



kABOOM!!
Eu vou já adiantando aquilo que eu percebo por TNT... Quem quiser vir brincar com essas coisas comigo, tem que se pôr a pau...


----------

